# WHEW! These girls...



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just want to pick that running puppy up out of the photograph and kiss her cute face. What pretty pups. They do look naughty in the first picture, for sure.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Love them!!! You are a brave one, two at one time!!! Emma is a 2 handfuls all by herself! I'm hoping by the Spring we can get our second Golden girl.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

They our adoreable, you have your hands full!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

animallover said:


> Love them!!! You are a brave one, two at one time!!! Emma is a 2 handfuls all by herself! I'm hoping by the Spring we can get our second Golden girl.


Bravery has nothing to do with it! I bred them. One is going to her new home on Saturday, and the other will be here until the end of August when her new family comes to get her. They are both very good, actually, although smart enough and athletic enough to be a challenge!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Beautiful girls!!!!

Is it hard or easy to give them up when they are ready for their forever homes? If I had the knowledge to be a breeder I don't think I could do it as I wouldn't ever be able to give them up.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

solinvictus said:


> Beautiful girls!!!!
> 
> Is it hard or easy to give them up when they are ready for their forever homes? If I had the knowledge to be a breeder I don't think I could do it as I wouldn't ever be able to give them up.


That's one of the many reasons I would not want to be a breeder...Beautiful girls, I LOVE girls!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

solinvictus said:


> Beautiful girls!!!!
> 
> Is it hard or easy to give them up when they are ready for their forever homes? If I had the knowledge to be a breeder I don't think I could do it as I wouldn't ever be able to give them up.


I could not ask for better homes than the ones I had lined up for this litter. I have made lifelong friends with puppy buyers. Both of these girls will have lives that any breeder dreams of for their babies. This makes it "easy" to let them go.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I just want to pick that running puppy up out of the photograph and kiss her cute face. What pretty pups. They do look naughty in the first picture, for sure.


She's busy. And nearly fearless. The first to climb out of the box. Discovered the joy of swimming in the fountain during her first outdoor time at just under 4 weeks. Was doing open steps at barely 4 weeks. Went immediately into the tunnel and ran through it at 4 1/2. Is clmbing the castle ladder. AND, was seen attempting to scale the side of the ex-pen last week, but smartly figured out that it was not prudent for her to do so as I caught and scolded her just in time... Sister, on the other hand, carefully watches to see if Little Miss Knievel survives her adventrues before following her. She's gonna let _her_ test the waters before she herself gets snapped up by an alligator!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So cute! Love those naughty ones (I have to-I have one!)!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> So cute! Love those naughty ones (I have to-I have one!)!


They are the ones that I CHOOSE!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Cute girls! The first picture is so adorable!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

They are super cute!!!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Love the pics!! keep posting more!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So adorable, Laura! The new families are very lucky to get a pup bred by you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

They are precious! Sounds like these two little sisters are quite a pair. I wonder if the new owners will keep in touch with each other as well as with you? I tried to keep in touch with some of Ike's littermates but it didn't work out...it sure would be fun to see them today. I was able to keep in touch with Sam's.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww! Naughty gene selection in action


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> She's busy. And nearly fearless. The first to climb out of the box. Discovered the joy of swimming in the fountain during her first outdoor time at just under 4 weeks. Was doing open steps at barely 4 weeks. Went immediately into the tunnel and ran through it at 4 1/2. Is clmbing the castle ladder. AND, was seen attempting to scale the side of the ex-pen last week, but smartly figured out that it was not prudent for her to do so as I caught and scolded her just in time... Sister, on the other hand, carefully watches to see if Little Miss Knievel survives her adventrues before following her. She's gonna let _her_ test the waters before she herself gets snapped up by an alligator!


That is too funny! They are absolutely adorable.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

ADORABLE Laura!! And color me green with envy. Those are two lucky lucky families!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Omy, they are beautiful!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> So cute! Love those naughty ones (I have to-I have one!)!


 
Linda - To whom are you referring???


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I just LOVE the BRATS!! :smooch:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Linda - To whom are you referring???


Hmm, well, she is just as cute as a Bug  Does make me wonder what on earth Mo is like!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I think naughty runs in the genes! Sawyer keeps me hopping!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

they are just adorable! you're going to miss the heck out of them!


----------



## Tracy S. (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh how I miss that puppy fuzz looking like lambs wool........... I really need another !


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great shots of the two little spitfires. They make a great looking pair.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Just adorable!! Love the one of them with their heads in the food bag. LOL! You can tell that their tails are wagging a mile a minute!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

They are adorable.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

It's so funny in that first picture, their little tails are obviously wagging so quickly with their heads stuck in that bag that it is blurred on the camera. I can just picture them! Imagine the score!
It made me laugh out loud!
So glad you have found wonderful homes for these two beauties. At least you will have one to enjoy until the end of August. Even though puppies are a lot of work, they bring so many laugh out loud moments that just translate into pure joy!

---
Kim


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Emma at 9 wks is climbing stairs!! My Hannah who was 2 didn't like to climb at all... How different each one is!! Fearless is the word for my Emma.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh man, if you keep posting pictures of these two, I'm going to catch the "puppy bug" before long. Not good...! : 
They're beautiful, Laura.

I've always been drawn to the 'bratty' ones. Which probably explains how we ended up with Riley. (And... pretty much every other puppy we've brought home. lol.)


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

those two girls don't get into trouble ... it was bueller!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Retrieverlover said:


> those two girls don't get into trouble ... it was bueller!


Well, that is certainly what they tried to tell us...  Poor Bueller. He's such a good boy...


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

They are just so adoralbe. Lucky families and lucky dogs I think!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I like the naughty boys. (Both dogs and humans!)


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Well, that is certainly what they tried to tell us...  Poor Bueller. He's such a good boy...


Not when Mom & Dad are out of town and he can convince the dogsitter that cookies and ice cream are what he is supposed to eat for dinner


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Retrieverlover said:


> Not when Mom & Dad are out of town and he can convince the dogsitter that cookies and ice cream are what he is supposed to eat for dinner


Hmmm...that might explain tonight's potty breaks...
The dogsitter must learn ENGLISH (Pointer) and to "Just Say No". LOL


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh, they are so so sweet looking! I love the photo of them running! That is like a poster shot for golden puppies!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> they are just adorable! you're going to miss the heck out of them!


Yep!

She's just acting all tough-n-chit...

:curtain:

.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

They are beautiful! So much fun (work)!! I hope you keep posting pics!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG, I'm just speechless with how cute they are running to you. I REALLY need a puppy!!!! I would be a breeder just to have pups 24/7!!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

OMG!!!! They are just sooo darn precious!! I have said it before and I'll say it again and again, Golden puppies are the CUTEST puppies!! Who couldn't love those little faces and those wagging tails getting into that bag of food! They're so happy!


----------

